# Showing: three strikes nail art design idea.



## naillover (Jun 5, 2012)

New ideas for designing new nail arts by three strikes.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## page5 (Jun 5, 2012)

Gorgeous!

Question, what is the thin tape you used to create the stripes and where would one be able to buy it?

I would love to give this a try.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 5, 2012)

Very cool!

I've got like 20 rolls of striping tape that I got off of ebay for $1 that I haven't used yet


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 8, 2012)

That is awesome!!


----------



## ShawnL (Jun 8, 2012)

I LOVE it!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 8, 2012)

That is awesome! We posted your nail design in our FB page and pinterest board!






http://pinterest.com/pin/120260252520044248/


----------



## emalyce89 (Jun 8, 2012)

These are so rad! I'm totally doing this with my nails next!!!


----------



## naillover (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> ...


 you can search it on ebay, they are not expensive.you can buy several rolls for trying new nail designs


----------

